# Prison H15, France, October 2014



## Red Mole (Oct 20, 2014)

Our first explore on foreign soil and a great way to kick off a week long trip to Belgium with my partner.
This Victorian era prison is a foreboding place for sure. I've never been into any prison before and having seen this one I'm determined to be a good boy so I don't have to see the inside of one again - unless I'm exploring of course! Lots of peeling paint, cells, bars and razor wire. The solitary confinement cells were particularly chilling. 

Hearing noises coming from the inside meant we entered a little on edge, that feeling multiplied when we saw 2 guys with their hands up being led away at gunpoint! Thankfully they just turned out to be paintballing. 
Excuse the number of corridor shots below - there are lots of them and I loved them.

The prison once held up to 1500 prisoners but closed in 2011 when a more modern facility was built.

Enjoy (picture heavy)





[/url]H1506 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1507 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1505 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1510 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1512 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1514 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1519 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1523 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1520 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1525 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1526 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1531 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1533 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1541 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1542 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1543 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1509.1 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1535 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1539 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]H1540 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 20, 2014)

nice start mate, place looks epic


----------



## AveVecron (Oct 20, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 20, 2014)

Awesome. Some great shots there. Good to see this again. Did you get in the women's side at all? I did but didn't get many photos due to noises and people about. Good to see this place again


----------



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2014)

What an Epic site and a stunning set of pix too.


----------



## Red Mole (Oct 20, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Awesome. Some great shots there. Good to see this again. Did you get in the women's side at all? I did but didn't get many photos due to noises and people about. Good to see this place again



I take it that was the 'posher' building? We didn't get in due to a pikey alert!


----------



## kevdyas (Oct 21, 2014)

Amazing places and great photos!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 21, 2014)

Brilliant stuff, thanks for sharing such amazing photos!  



> I take it that was the 'posher' building? We didn't get in due to a pikey alert!



We were the same - we visited the mens side, and couldn't do the women's as there was police training in progress! 

So we came back to do it a couple of days later, and a group of pikies started following us through through the one and only access hole. Fearing the imminent 'Camera tax' we decided to leave!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 21, 2014)

Cracking set of photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dugie (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice snaps mate, this was one of the places I wanted to see on out trip last month. Unfortunately we never got to it though  Gutted!

Thanks for sharing,

Dugie


----------



## DarkMagpie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks so cool! It's got a silent hill vibe to it! Great pictures


----------



## decker (Oct 27, 2014)

One hell of a place, ace pics !


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 27, 2014)

Fabulous shots. A place I have always wanted to see,


----------

